

Shane Greenup on how to expose bad journalism with rbutr - hngiszmo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0S2OHnMT98

======
hngiszmo
Shane is an idealist and big fighter for fact based decisions and I love his
enthusiasm. When I tried his very first demo of rbutr.com I decided it is not
for me as it "spies" on my browsing which is especially sensitive when using
https with sensitive url parts but I guess these issues are long being
addressed. Anyway in this video he makes a point in advertising rbutr as a
tool for journalists, which I couldn't agree more. Not every school kid has to
use rbutr but people who really care should use it to put their findings right
in front of the noses of all stupid believers of blatant lies on the internet.

